# Ork nobz x10 and grot sprue



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello all I have 10 ork nobs built up to body and legs on bases and all the bitz from the sprues and the grot sprue from the stompa!!

Heres some pics
View attachment 959934779


View attachment 959934780


View attachment 959934781


View attachment 959934782


Im mainly looking for SM or cash Pm or comment offers


----------

